# Cutthroat slam?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Have any of you done the "cutthroat slam" yet? It has been something on my to-do list for a couple of years but I haven't gotten around to it. Adam Eakle did a show on it yesterday and it kind of got the juices going again to do it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Is that just catch each of the 4 subspecies in their native drainages in a calendar year?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sort of, it is a program with the DWR and TU where you catch all 4 subspecies in their native range. They then give you a certificate and commemorative coin. There is no time limit. I went ahead and signed up for it today. I'm cool giving TU $20 more.

http://www.utahcutthroatslam.org/#program-info


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Catherder said:


> Sort of, it is a program with the DWR and TU where you catch all 4 subspecies in their native range. They then give you a certificate and commemorative coin. There is no time limit. I went ahead and signed up for it today. I'm cool giving TU $20 more.
> 
> http://www.utahcutthroatslam.org/#program-info


+1


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I signed up 3 years ago. I have caught 3/4 but haven’t been to northwest Utah for the Yellowstone cutthroat. I’m now thinking by the time I do go up there I might not be able to find the pics of the previous catches lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder if the old Yellowstone cuts that I caught out of Strawberry and Ferron Reservoirs count


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I wonder if the old Yellowstone cuts that I caught out of Strawberry and Ferron Reservoirs count


Adam Eckles, last night aired the cutthroat slam. He and another guy were attempting to reach the slam in a one day time frame. He couldn't land one of subs and fell short of 1 fish.

They have a map of the drainages that qualify for the slam. I guess that's the "native" area for those species and the only area that qualifies for the slam. They have a map that you can look at to see the areas.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm getting too old to go chasing these type of things, plus living out of state makes it a little bit harder. 

In over 60 years of fishing in Utah I have caught all of them except for the Colorado River Cut (in Utah) but have in Colorado. I tried to catch a couple a few years ago in a small stream in southern Utah but they were uncooperative. 

Strawberry used to be full of Yellowstone Cuts and I caught a lot of them out of Ferron Reservoir while taking a break from deer or elk hunting.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Sort of, it is a program with the DWR and TU where you catch all 4 subspecies in their native range. They then give you a certificate and commemorative coin. There is no time limit. I went ahead and signed up for it today. I'm cool giving TU $20 more.
> 
> http://www.utahcutthroatslam.org/#program-info


I'll give TU $20 just to give them $20. I'm in!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I wonder if the old Yellowstone cuts that I caught out of Strawberry and Ferron Reservoirs count


Nope, you don't get to count them unless they were caught in the native waters.

So Bear lake cutts from Strawberry, Skoalfield, Panguitch, etc are no bueno. (Bear lake, yes) The Yellowstone cutts in Electric lake and environs also don't count.

I think Ferron has CRC's in there now. Caught some out of there a couple years ago.

The fun of this might be trying new stuff and new areas. (and catching them all over again.)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

While I really like this program, and I love catching native cutthroat, if I'm going to drive over 7 hours from home to catch cutthroat, then I'll be catching snake river cutthroat. I guess I'm just going to stay stuck on 50% completion for a while.

that's ok. I'll just have to make up for it by catching *native* Bonneville cutthroat from a _colorado river drainage_!

8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> that's ok. I'll just have to make up for it by catching *native* Bonneville cutthroat from a _colorado river drainage_!
> 
> 8)


That's cool too, (and I know what you are referring to) but that is almost as long of a drive for me as it is to get to the Raft river range.

I might try to get the Yellowstones checked off while heading to Idaho to fish for sturgeon, assuming lifes craziness allows me a trip up there this year or next.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in - going to knock the first one off the list this weekend!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Huh, I'm in Utah County and I'm at three...a number I've lazily approached by fishing waters within 45 minutes of my house. You guys saw the map, right? I'll admit you do need decent offroad capabilities to get to the places where you can trick a bunch of the fellers in an afternoon but it wasn't too much of a chore.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=40.38708703765282,-111.14075417187497&z=8


----------



## FridaAtkins (Jul 15, 2020)

Catherder said:


> Have any of you done the "cutthroat slam" yet? It has been something on my to-do list for a couple of years but I haven't gotten around to it. Adam Eakle did a show on it yesterday and it kind of got the juices going again to do it.
> click per second (cps) is best way to increase your clicking speed...
> Thoughts?


Snake River - Greys River, Flat Creek in the National Elk refuge just outside of Jackson for big educated fish on small flies.
Colorado - LaBarge Creek
Bonneville - Lake Alice and nearby Hobble Creek
Yellowstone - North end of Yellowstone NP centered in the Lamar River Valley. Slough creek is a bit of a hike but well worth it for larger fish.
You could spend a few days in Jackson Hole with easy day trips for three subspecies and head through the park and stay in Cooke City Mt on the Wyoming border to chase Yellowstone cutthroats. There are also a few lakes in that area with Goldens with anywhere from easy to long hikes. Check with Sam at the Cody Game and Fish (307-527-7123) and he can point you in the right direction. They can be extremely difficult. Make sure to get a Delorme Atlas and Gazateer and go have fun, September is a great time to be out West.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Frida -- you got my attention, but my rod is still pointing south.

:noidea:


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Frida may be alluding to the fact that Wyoming also has a Cutt Slam program.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Frida may be alluding to the fact that Wyoming also has a Cutt Slam program.


And has an avatar of a female, so if she's looking for any solid general elk locations, I'm sure she's in the right place!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I must say that the spammers are impressing me more. Now, they are even hotspotting. I don't know if I have the heart to tell her that Hobble creek wouldn't be my first choice for Bonnevilles. The next drainage over, maybe.



Vanilla said:


> And has an avatar of a female, so if she's looking for any solid general elk locations, I'm sure she's in the right place!


Just think, "Frida" is probably some dude working out of a basement in Uzbekistan that hasn't bathed in a month. At least the elk hotspots would be safe with "her."


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey man, it's 2020. She might be some chick working out of a basement in Uzbekistan that hasn't bathed in a month. Equality!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Hey man, it's 2020. *He* might be some chick working out of a basement in Uzbekistan that hasn't bathed in a month. Equality!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One down! Small but very purty. 

And our fragrant Uzbeki friend Frida will be happy to know that I traveled up Hobble Creek canyon to get to where I caught them.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

About 2 months ago my son asked if we could do the Cutthroat Slam in a day. (then KSL Outdoors did their story a couple weeks ago.) Finally, yesterday my son and I started the Cutthroat Slam at 6:30am and finished it at 8:40pm. Total trip was just over 800 miles. The things we do for our kids! Good times. 
Oh- and everyone should get away from the light pollution and see the comet!

..


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats on the slam!! That’s a helluva trip and feat to pull off in one day. 

+ 1 on the comet! We were camping last weekend and witnessed neowise! First comet I’ve seen in almost 45 years of life. Pretty neat!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packout said:


> About 2 months ago my son asked if we could do the Cutthroat Slam in a day. (then KSL Outdoors did their story a couple weeks ago.) Finally, yesterday my son and I started the Cutthroat Slam at 6:30am and finished it at 8:40pm. Total trip was just over 800 miles. The things we do for our kids! Good times.
> Oh- and everyone should get away from the light pollution and see the comet!
> 
> ..


That's awesome! And another plus 1 on the comet. It is pretty cool with high power binos here in town but if the monsoon moisture comes, it may mess us up on an upcoming camping trip this week.

One thing though. It didn't happen without pictures and details! C'mon, give us more than crumbs.  :clap2:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Teach me how to post pics again! I had an old photobucket account, but that site went downhill years ago.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Photobucket allows 3rd party site sharing again now, I believe.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Photobucket allows 3rd party site sharing again now, I believe.


It does but there are a bunch of extra fees now.

Packout, for loading pictures, just click on"manage attachments" at the bottom of the page when you are typing in a reply and a box will appear that will load the pics you specify from your computer into the post.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Photobucket allows 3rd party site sharing again now, I believe.


I gave up on PB and moved on to Imgur. It's a free site and works quite well


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So we each took a pic of the first fish we caught. Whoever caught first stopped fishing and helped the other. Once each of us had caught a fish then it was off to the next area. So size wasn't the goal. Most of these streams are 2-3 feet wide and shallow with a few holes. My son caught two of his on bow-and-arrow casts. Pretty fish. 

The pic is of a Bonneville in Mill Creek. (And I wore the shirt for Nilla)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yale?

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It's not shocking that a taxidermist extraordinaire would be a Yale grad. Not shocking at all! :grin:

This is so stinking cool that you guys did this in one day. Dang impressive too. That has to be a memory that will not soon fade. Well done Packout! Very well done.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice! :O||:

I don't think size matters much on the cutt slam. Just doing a 1 day completion is epic enough. How much time would you estimate you were driving and how much was spent fishing?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We drove out to the Raft River Mtns and slept over night. So without counting the drive up the day before fishing or the drive home after- I'd say 4.5-5 hours of fishing and 8ish hours of driving (460ish miles between the first fish and the last). 

We had a mix-up that cost us over 2 hours (Bonneville cutt signs on a Bear cutt river confused us- had to drive to internet service to research it out to make sure we were good). We will probably do it again with others and I think we could shave some time off that if the fish cooperate. 

..


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

These get to count. 8) I'm half way there. 

Fun day, caught 4 species.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Welp, this counts too but I sure as heck would like to get a better example of this subspecies. :neutral:


I guess I have 1 to go. And a possible sturgeon trip in the planning that would take me near the Yellowstone cutt area.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Parr for the course?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Parr for the course?


Pretty much. :sad: Got "fryed" trying to get a bigger one.

It was a rough go yesterday. I need PBH to tell me where I can get a decent CRC when I come down for the general deer hunt next month.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cat -- what unit you hunting? I'll try to point you somewhere good...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Cat -- what unit you hunting? I'll try to point you somewhere good...


Hunting the Boulder, camping near Antimony and we will be hunting the "ancestral" hunting grounds/mountain East of there.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

I've got 3 of 4 so far, I need to find time to get out to NW Utah to get the Yellowstone cut. It has been really fun so far! I am hoping to try it all in one day next year on my motorcycle.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I did a little better on the CRC's today. (but the bar was low.) Still was kind of tough fishing. At least I have something decent for submission.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice!

Where'd you find those fellas?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> nice!
> 
> Where'd you find those fellas?


Ferron Res. A couple years ago, I was in the area for a muzzleloader hunt and caught some very nice cutts out of there. Only later did I come to find out they were CRC's, which likely made them the largest CRC's I've ever caught. I went back yesterday afternoon. It was a lot slower but a few decided to take my offerings. Lost a real nice one and there are a few fat rainbows in there too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ferron Res was a fantastic place to fish during the elk and deer hunts. Hardly any people around and the fish were hungry. 

I caught my largest ever Yellowstone Cut out of there years ago it was 5+ pounds and by brother in law caught a 4 lb brook trout out of that pond. I also had one take most of my line off of my spinning reel when he decided to go from one end of the pond to the other, I never did find out what it was. 

But all that was before they drained it down to work on the dam and to get rid of the Yellowstone cuts and plant Colorado River cuts into it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Ferron Res was a fantastic place to fish during the elk and deer hunts. Hardly any people around and the fish were hungry.
> 
> I caught my largest ever Yellowstone Cut out of there years ago it was 5+ pounds and by brother in law caught a 4 lb brook trout out of that pond. I also had one take most of my line off of my spinning reel when he decided to go from one end of the pond to the other, I never did find out what it was.
> 
> But all that was before they drained it down to work on the dam and to get rid of the Yellowstone cuts and plant Colorado River cuts into it.


I've heard that there are still some brookies in there, but I've not caught one the couple of times I've fished there. From what I've seen, the CRC's aren't doing too shabby either in regards to body condition and size.

I also get the impression that it is a fickle pond with some good and bad days, as one would expect in a fishery with well fed fish.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Ferron Res. A couple years ago, I was in the area for a muzzleloader hunt and caught some very nice cutts out of there. Only later did I come to find out they were CRC's, which likely made them the largest CRC's I've ever caught. I went back yesterday afternoon. It was a lot slower but a few decided to take my offerings. Lost a real nice one and there are a few fat rainbows in there too.


Thanks for the report and pics. I fished Ferron yesterday with a buddy in our tubes, were you the guy in the float tube?

We picked up a little of everything, brookies, cutthroats, and rainbows but none bigger than 16".


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TOgden said:


> Thanks for the report and pics. I fished Ferron yesterday with a buddy in our tubes, were you the guy in the float tube?
> 
> We picked up a little of everything, brookies, cutthroats, and rainbows but none bigger than 16".


Yep, that was me! Glad you had a good day. I had a little love while you two were there but you guys knew what you were doing by leaving when you did. It was tough going for a couple hours until they started showing some interest the last hour I was there.

I didn't get one over 16" yesterday but the cutt I lost probably was in/above that range. My biggest was a tanky bow at about 14 and the first pictured cutt wasn't too bad either.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

The DWR treated the reservoir in 2011 to mainly to remove the brook trout that were illegally stocked. After the treatment they went back in with sterile brookies, Colorado cutthroats, and rainbows. I think the CRC came from the eggs collected from Duck Fork each year.

Your right, the fish we caught were in great shape too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TOgden said:


> The DWR treated the reservoir in 2011 to mainly to remove the brook trout that were illegally stocked. After the treatment they went back in with sterile brookies, Colorado cutthroats, and rainbows. I think the CRC came from the eggs collected from Duck Fork each year.
> 
> Your right, the fish we caught were in great shape too.


Is Duck Fork just down the road from there? I have never been there, but saw a sign yesterday and was wondering about it.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, Duck Fork is about five miles down the road that turns off from Ferron. It's a brood lake for the CRC and also holds tiger trout so folks can keep a fish. It is fly and lure only with a limit of two tiger trout and release all cutthroats.

Here are some photos from Duck Fork this year.


----------



## Kentyi (Aug 9, 2021)

Critter said:


> I wonder if the old Yellowstone cuts that I caught out of Strawberry and Ferron Reservoirs count


Smyan Kent, drove the vicious hammer around last night. He and another person were trying to reach the punch in a one-day time frame. He failed to land one of the submarines click speed test and missed the mark for 1 fish.

They have a leak guide that meets all the requirements for the hammer. I guess it's the "native" zone for those species and the lone zone that satisfies all the requirements for the hammer. They have a guide that you can browse to see the regions.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Kentyi said:


> Smyan Kent, drove the vicious hammer around last night. He and another person were trying to reach the punch in a one-day time frame. He failed to land one of the submarines click speed test and missed the mark for 1 fish.
> 
> They have a leak guide that meets all the requirements for the hammer. I guess it's the "native" zone for those species and the lone zone that satisfies all the requirements for the hammer. They have a guide that you can browse to see the regions.


This is my favorite post of the year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> This is my favorite post of the year.


Yeah, cool post, impeccable punctuation.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, cool post, impeccable punctuation.


Taking magic shrooms will apparently result in improved punctuation.


----------



## MarkTen (Oct 7, 2021)

These areas have golden eagles and hiking trails of all levels, from the most basic to the most challenging. Get in touch with Sam at Cody Game and Fish (707.527-7123) and he can help you out. It is difficult to find them. Have fun out west, September is the perfect time to be out west. Get a Delorme Atlas and Gazetteer and go on an adventure! Click speed test


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FridaAtkins said:


> Snake River - Greys River, Flat Creek in the National Elk refuge just outside of Jackson for big educated fish on small flies.
> Colorado - LaBarge Creek
> Bonneville - Lake Alice and nearby Hobble Creek
> Yellowstone - North end of Yellowstone NP centered in the Lamar River Valley. Slough creek is a bit of a hike but well worth it for larger fish.
> You could spend a few days in Jackson Hole with easy day trips for three subspecies and head through the park and stay in Cooke City Mt on the Wyoming border to chase Yellowstone cutthroats. There are also a few lakes in that area with Goldens with anywhere from easy to long hikes. Check with Sam at the Cody Game and Fish (307-527-7123) and he can point you in the right direction. They can be extremely difficult. Make sure to get a Delorme Atlas and Gazateer and go have fun, September is a great time to be out West.


That makes sense I guess. Adam does most of his shows in Wyoming.


----------

